# Aloisia Released already?



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow this has got to be the shortest career in WWE history. I was really looking forward to seeing her in action as well. I'll be interested to what the story is here.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Interesting, I find it hard to believe they'd release her this quickly but who knows with WWE, I don't think many people saw Serina being let go the way she was.

One possibility is that, since Vickie is/was her pro, Aloisia will be brought straight to Smackdown with Vickie using her power as 'Official Consultant' to bypass the NXT process.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

that was nearly the only reason to watch this season.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

She was the only reason to watch. It would be nice if they could replace her with Awesome Kong.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Pwned


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Her last tweet:




AloisiaWWE said:


> "There's nothing you can do to me, that's EVER gonna bury me...I'm fearless, YOU better believe I'm fearless, fearless." I AM FEARLESS.
> 20 minutes ago via Twitter for iPhone


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Her last tweet:


Was that really her or did Matt Hardy hack her account? :lmao


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lol good lord the fuck is happening in the WWE lately? I hope she hasn't been released i wanted to see her wrestle.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Was that really her or did Matt Hardy hack her account? :lmao


haha, you might be onto something there, defo repping you for that!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Victor... she makes khali look like Jericho :\


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lol...wow,and :lmao @ peepaholic. I wonder if the other Divas bitched or something. I remember reading that Lay-Cool looked like they were about to shit themselves when they saw her.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I guess A.J. Lee is the only reason to watch this season now.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Huh...I was kinda looking forward to seeing her in action on NXT.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

anyone who wants to see a match of hers


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

There goes the only reason to watch NXT3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Heres an update, Its definately a storyline, should have known....



> WWE Pro Vickie Guerrero has fired her NXT season three Rookie Diva, Aloisia.
> 
> Various sources are reporting that Guerrero, the temperamental Official Consultant of SmackDown, had an argument with her 6-foot-9 Rookie Diva over Vickie’s influence over Aloisia.
> 
> The news has left WWE NXT season three shaken before it’s even started. But when reached for comment, Guerrero stated she would reveal her new Rookie Diva on the WWE NXT season three premiere this Tuesday night at 10 p.m. ET on Syfy.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Has AAA female wrestler Sexy Star signed with WWE it? Would be awesome if she was Vickie's new rookie.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Heres an update, Its definately a storyline, should have known....


I dont think its a storyline, because it would have been featured on the main NXT website. The news about her firing is posted on the same place were WWE posts released talent. Plus they found a replacement already


----------



## monkeytilt (Jul 23, 2009)

So if Vickie fires her, I guess Gigantor is supposed to be a face?


----------



## Jon Undead (Sep 1, 2010)

AJ Lee and Naomi Night in the finals and I think its best if she's gone... she's huge whats so great about that? Did you all tune in to WWF and TNA just to see Chyna and Awesome Kong


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Jon Undead said:


> AJ Lee and Naomi Night in the finals and I think its best if she's gone... she's huge whats so great about that? Did you all tune in to WWF and TNA just to see Chyna and Awesome Kong


Kong is awesome (no pun intended), Chyna not so much. Having said that I agree that Aloisia's size shouldn't be the deciding factor here, most big *men* have little to offer once the air of invincibility is taken away (which often takes no more than a couple of losses) and it could easily be the case with her as well.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

@Jon the difference is Kong can actually wrestle,and so could Chyna(to a lesser extent),speaking of which i'd mar the fuck out if Kong was Vickie's Rookie,oh god PLEASE let Kong be Vickie's new Rookie.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

On the WWE NXT twitter it says Vickie Guerrero fired her, which makes me think it's part of storyline to put her over. 
They'd be really dropping the ball releasing her, if she is green then why not keep her on FCW?


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Was it 'roids? Season 3 reeks of suck and it hasn't even started yet. Terrible job by WWE, I hope they get a .5 rating every episode until they cancel it early for sucking so much.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Keezers said:


> *On the WWE NXT twitter it says Vickie Guerrero fired her, which makes me think it's part of storyline to put her over.*
> They'd be really dropping the ball releasing her, if she is green then why not keep her on FCW?


It may be what I said on the first page with Vickie bringing her straight to Smackdown. I guess it depends on how soon Beth is coming back.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

seancarleton77 said:


> Was it 'roids? Season 3 reeks of suck and it hasn't even started yet. Terrible job by WWE, I hope they get a .5 rating every episode until they cancel it early for sucking so much.


Yeah because the first 2 seasons was such a rating juggernaut huh.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Did she eat Kelly Kelly?


----------



## rey56 (Sep 2, 2008)

its on wwe.com she is gunna be replaced on nxt


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, there goes the reason to watch next week.

WWE might as well cancel NXT, if they haven't already. The show has run it's course. There's only so many new superstars you can add to the main roster anyway. The ratings never picked up after the first episode, like many thought it would. It's never gotten past the 1.0 territory that eventually killed ECW, and this Divas mini-season seems to be end.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I think they decided to keep her in FCW than rather on NXT, which is what I hope they do but I wonder who the replacement will be.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I do not think wwe will sign any female from the indies for NXT season three.


----------



## Matt Striker (May 2, 2007)

She was the only reason to watch the show next week. Nothing can be bigger as Aloisia, besides the have signed Awesome Kong. But I don't believe that.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

in b4 a braden walker joke


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

randyorton24 said:


> I think they decided to keep her in FCW than rather on NXT, which is what I hope they do but I wonder who the replacement will be.


This.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well considering the five announced are the only divas currently on the FCW roster The only other one they have is Jemma Palmer, Who recently got her visa. Alicia Fox's sister but I doubt she'd be called up after not even debuting in FCW yet. And Ricki Vaughn whoever the hell she is.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I never saw the big deal in Aloisia. She's huge. And? For me, she was not a reason to watch. AJ and Naomi are.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hopefully replacement is Cheerleader melissa


----------



## JUSTINIRS (Sep 18, 2006)

-


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome Kong as replacement please,and thank you.


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh shit, Khali with tits got fired. What am I gonna do?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> hopefully replacement is Cheerleader melissa


That would be a serious mark the fuck out moment for me.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I hope Vickie's new pro is male...that'd make me laugh.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

just1988 said:


> I hope Vickie's new pro is male...that'd make me laugh.


Do you want a new Santina? Just wonderin'.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> Her last tweet:


She sounds fearless to me.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Kong is the only thing that can save this clusterfuck.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

seancarleton77 said:


> Kong is the only thing that can save this clusterfuck.


Pretty sure she is under contract with Ring of Honor.

Anyways, how bad must she have been if they let her go before she even made her TV debut?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Khan WCWR. said:


> Do you want a new Santina? Just wonderin'.


omg yes. That would be fucking hilarious.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Maybe they are waiting for a male¡s season NXT to make her debut?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I LOL'd when i heard she was reals ed already haha


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Derek said:


> Pretty sure she is under contract with Ring of Honor.
> 
> Anyways, how bad must she have been if they let her go before she even made her TV debut?


Worse than Khali? Is that even possible? 

Who's bright idea was this all diva season anyway? Vince Russo? Oh right he thinks a woman's place is barefoot in a kitchen, and after seeing most of this cast I almost agree with him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cheerleader Melissa would probably be used worse than TNA used her... and that was terrible.*


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, there goes the only reason to watch this show. No idea who will replace her but it's unlikely to be anyone interesting. All the FCW Divas with any - literally any at all - wrestling experience are on the show already. Prepare for the most talentless WWE Diva of all time to make her debut, whomever she may be.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Such a shame they released Angela Fong (Savannah) she could've been in this thang.


----------



## That young k.o kid (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't think shes necessairly released yet ,this has storyline written all over it imo.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah, I don't think she's gone. Maybe they put her back in FCW for a while, who knows. But, I totally fucking agree with Melissa being the replacement. I would mark the fuck out.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

If this was a planned NXT storyline, then it would have been featured on the show itself, not hidden away on WWE.com. 

Either she's been released, or the WWE have decided she isn't ready for TV yet. There's a chance she could be called up further down the line, after she's been down in FCW for a while. After all, I don't think she'd been signed for long, perhaps they've only just realised that she wasn't ready.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

Fufflefuff said:


> Well, there goes the only reason to watch this show. No idea who will replace her but it's unlikely to be anyone interesting. All the FCW Divas with any - literally any at all - wrestling experience are on the show already. *Prepare for the most talentless WWE Diva of all time to make her debut*, whomever she may be.


But I thought Aloisia got fired?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

seleucid23 said:


> Either she's been released, or the WWE have decided she isn't ready for TV yet. There's a chance she could be called up further down the line, after she's been down in FCW for a while. After all, I don't think she'd been signed for long, perhaps they've only just realised that she wasn't ready.


Probably true. Yet, they allow shit like Otunga on TV fpalm


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Who cares? She can't wrestle and her size is not appealing to me whatsoever. At least Khali draws a huge Indian audience, this lady brings absolutely nothing to the table.



> After all, I don't think she'd been signed for long, perhaps they've only just realised that she wasn't ready.


She wasn't. She was only signed just 4 days ago.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Usually if you're fired, they don't say you're fired on their site. They have your picture, your real name and everything on it. This screams storyline to me, but if its not, I hope Awesome Kong is her replacement. It would be a markout.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

MyDeerHunter said:


> But I thought Aloisia got fired?


Har har. She'd at least seen the inside of a wrestling ring before showing up. Every other girl is FCW is literally the archetypal "Candi, straight out of the Fall/Winter 2010 Forever 21 catalog."


----------



## couturecorpse (Jul 26, 2010)

tyler black in a dress plz -crosses fingers-


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

It kinds sounds like its storyline, but they would have done it on the show. This is a major screw up on WWE's part. Obvously alot of people were going to watch season 3 just for the fact that they were going to have a 6 foot 9 inch tall woman on it and nobody ever saw anything like that before. More than likely she was cut because of her in ring work. My question is, why did they even announce that she was going to be on there if her ring work wasn't that good? Wouldn't it make sense to make sure she was ok before announcing she would be on TV?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

1 down... 7 to go

I wont be watching but that tall chick was hot.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I could see them try and pull a fast one and but Snuka's daughter on NXT with Santino as her pro and further that stoyrline. She could be passable since she is still a rookie. I figure Aloisia doesn't need NXT to get over just based on her size so throwing, her on Smackdown in a storyline with Vickie could be a better option.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

thank god


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Beth Phoenix should just show up and kill all those talentless twigs, and leave the one that doesn't suck to go to TNA and become a Stripper/Knockout like everyone other woman in that promotion not named Hamada.


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

Are people really comparing her to Khali? Sure, she's tall, and can't bump much, but here's the big difference - SHE CAN MOVE! She's pretty damn athletic for her size, and unlike Khali she's probably trainable. The youtube clip posted in this thread wasn't the best of her I've seen, but at least she knows how to fucking sell when somebody just twisted her arm. She's 6'9! People are talking about her size isn't appealing to them? Give me a break! Alicia Fox is billed at 5'9, which means this 6'9 giant is a full foot taller. LEGIT! 

Somebody asked if people tuned in to see Kong and Chyna. Yes, they did. They absolutely did. Kong drew ratings for TNA. Sure they have talented wrestlers, but Kong was the reason that division got interesting. And Chyna was a freak. She didn't just beat up other females, she kicked the shit out of men. If you think people weren't talking about Chyna, then I've got some crap laying around my house I would like to sell you. 

People need to realize that this is the WWE diva division. Aloisia would not make that division any worse, and might actually get people tuning it to watch her.



> 1 down... 7 to go
> 
> I wont be watching but that tall chick was hot.


There were only 6 to start.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Typical WWE decision backfiring on them, not that I'm surprised. NXT Season 3 hasn't even started yet and it's allready getting setbacks. WWE brass is probably hoping some fan doesn't throw a drink at one of them and cause them to break character on a live show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Klebold said:


> 1 down... 7 to go
> 
> I wont be watching but *that tall chick was hot*.


Yes she is!


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

seancarleton77 said:


> Beth Phoenix should just show up and kill all those talentless twigs, and leave the one that doesn't suck to go to TNA and become a Stripper/Knockout like everyone other woman in that promotion not named Hamada.


Ok...that would be awesome.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LMAO! She was the only reason the show would have OK ratings. Unless they bring in Awesome Kong (which isn't going to happen), the show is going to have terrible ratings. They'll be so bad that A.M. Raw will get better ratings.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

By the way Chyna always has sucked and always will suck. The only big woman I ever want to see again who doesn't go by the name of Kong is Beth Phoenix.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I wouldn't rule out the possibility that her being "released by Vickie" is just a coverup storyline so they could move her back to FCW or release her because she is too big of a giant to lose against the other "rookies". Seriously, compared to the Divas she could squash them.

I'm curious to see whom Vickies new "rookie" is though. It's gotta be someone big or atleast superior looking against the other "rookies" in order for Vickie to replace a 6'9 giant.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Repaint said:


> Typical WWE decision backfiring on them, not that I'm surprised. NXT Season 3 hasn't even started yet and it's allready getting setbacks. WWE brass is probably hoping some fan doesn't throw a drink at one of them and cause them to break character on a live show.


Not that I condone arena misconduct, but I really want to see how this alters the crowd. We may even get a "this is bullshit" chant. NXT is normally shown to live crowds before or after Smackdown. It may drain the life out of the crowd if it's taped before SD!. On the flip side I could see people leaving if it is taped after Smackdown, considering most people don't need an hour long restbreak.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

So basically, they've realised she's green as shit and sent her to FCW probably. Wonder who the replacement is. Don't think it's possible to be Kong, but I'd mark the fuck out to see her in there tearing shit up with the guys.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nocturnal said:


> *Who cares?* She can't wrestle and her size is not appealing to me whatsoever. At least Khali draws a huge Indian audience, this lady brings absolutely nothing to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't. She was only signed just 4 days ago.


Quite a few people care, I think mainly because it looked like she could bring something interesting into the WWE women's division, something to talk about. With the rubbish that's been put on our screens recently, even a Khali-like diva for the likes of Beth and Melina to fued with could be a possible improvement.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ignore, missed the joke


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

seleucid23 said:


> Quite a few people care, I think mainly because it looked like she could bring something interesting into the WWE women's division, something to talk about. With the rubbish that's been put on our screens recently, even a Khali-like diva for the likes of Beth and Melina to fued with could be a possible improvement.



Perhaps some of you have interest in this circus act, I wish I was that easily amused. But if she can't wrestle or cut a good promo, I don't care for her, regardless of her height. The fact that they nearly allowed her to skip developmental and go straight to television while being very very green is a bad sign.



> People need to realize that this is the WWE diva division. Aloisia would not make that division any worse, and might actually get people tuning it to watch her.


She would not make it any worse? That's not enough for me to support her. I also don't condone WWE hiring more model bimbos who can't wrestle just because "it won't make the division any worse". 

And hell she may very well make the division worse. If she gets pushed just because of her size alone, that just makes it harder for the diamonds and the rough to get their shot. If girl moves up the totem pole it means divas like Natalya fall further down.



> She's pretty damn athletic for her size, and unlike Khali she's probably trainable.


If she gets better and improves to the point where she can work a decent divas match, then I'll change my opinion about her. But all signs have shown WWE doesn't even have interest in training her. She was signed for four days and spent next to no time in developmental. They really don't care about wrestling ability anymore and the fact that she is tall is not enough for me to overlook that.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Am i the only one who's happy to hear this news? Don't get me wrong, i don't like to see people lose their job and all but i have no interest whatsoever on seeing her, yes she's huge, big deal. I'd rather see divas who actually can wrestle and entertain.

I hope wwe will bring the diva in my avatar as repla cement.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Prospekt's March said:


> Am i the only one who's happy to hear this news? Don't get me wrong, i don't like to see people lose their job and all but i have no interest whatsoever on seeing her, yes she's huge, big deal. I'd rather see divas who actually can wrestle and entertain.
> 
> I hope wwe will bring the diva in my avatar as repla cement.


Who's that in your avatar? She looks familiar.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Scamp said:


> Who's that in your avatar? She looks familiar.


She's developmental diva named Su Yung, she signed with wwe some time ago but she hasn't debuted in FCW yet, i'm not sure why. I haven't seen her wrestle yet but she's really pretty and very young and she used to wrestle in indy company called glory or something so i assume she must be at least decent in the ring.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That's too bad. Whether you like her or not, such an attraction as her would help a little with the ratings.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Prospekt's March said:


> Am i the only one who's happy to hear this news? Don't get me wrong, i don't like to see people lose their job and all but i have no interest whatsoever on seeing her, yes she's huge, big deal. I'd rather see divas who actually can wrestle and entertain.
> 
> I hope wwe will bring the diva in my avatar as repla cement.
> 
> She's developmental diva named Su Yung, she signed with wwe some time ago but she hasn't debuted in FCW yet, i'm not sure why. I haven't seen her wrestle yet but she's really pretty and very young and she used to wrestle in indy company called glory or something so i assume she must be at least decent in the ring.


Self awareness. Get some.


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

this is all storyline, much like Daniel Bryans release was. she'll either be the first rookie with no pro or return at the end and form a ladies nexus... a Lexus


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

Nocturnal said:


> Perhaps some of you have interest in this circus act, I wish I was that easily amused. But if she can't wrestle or cut a good promo, I don't care for her, regardless of her height. The fact that they nearly allowed her to skip developmental and go straight to television while being very very green is a bad sign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A decent divas match? You completely miss the point of what purpose she serves. And I'm not about to speculate on whether or not WWE has any plans on training her. She could've been on NXT, lost and went back to FCW.

Here's a clip of su yung. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPjfzMQrOic


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, there goes my only interest in this season of NXT.

Seriously, nobody cares about the current diva division, so I want to know why they think people are going to watch a show of nothing but women wrestling?


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

I predict what happen is that the events they plan for NXT3 divas doesn't fit the image their trying to create for her. I can see it now bikini fights, lingerie fights, mud wrestling fights, etc. You know traditional diva stuff, lol. It his hard to keep her reputation as the 6 foot 9 monster going through that. Vince probbaly said she does not looked good in a lingerie and removed her from NXT. :shocked:


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

Who cares NXT is crap now was good the first season well first few episodes then boring as usual, the only thing good about it is the song wild and young  Anyway who cares i dont, if she is gone she's gone, if it's a storyline then good luck to her, she will be champ in less than 2 months


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

She was the only reason people were going to watch this, now the 10,000 people who were going to watch this can watch TNA... oh wait no one watches that either.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pretty sure she wasn't the only reason and I bet the people saying she was will still tune in or wasn't gonna watch at all any way.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

:lmao this is a good start to the least interesting thing WWE has done since the illegitimate son storyline.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I was watching to see what she was like, Naomi and AJ because I've been impressed with their FCW work, Aksana for comedy with Goldust (gotta happen) and Jamie and MAxine meh...

I'll watch anyways, because I appreciate women's talent (when they have some)


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

She will be replaced by Mae Young, Darren Young's mother.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

kayfabe wise 
how can you fire someone who doesn't have a contract.......:side:


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

Johnny Ace realised that she wouldn't be someone that could be on Playboy so he got her fired.
Also of lolz, check out her twitter website:


> _not allowed to have my own website, as this would violate wwe rules_


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

WWE Pro Vickie Guerrero has fired her NXT season three Rookie Diva, Aloisia.

Various sources are reporting that Guerrero, the temperamental Official Consultant of SmackDown, had an argument with her 6-foot-9 Rookie Diva over Vickie’s influence over Aloisia.

The news has left WWE NXT season three shaken before it’s even started. But when reached for comment, Guerrero stated she would reveal her new Rookie Diva on the WWE NXT season three premiere this Tuesday night at 10 p.m. ET on Syfy.


source http://us.wwe.com/inside/news/vickiealoisia


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Guaranteed this is a work and she comes back with a vengeance and destroys Lay-Cool.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd love it if Vickie brought Awesome Kong. Aloisia/Isis could come back at any time I guess and feud with her. That's the female version of King Kong vs Godzilla right there, although I don't know if Aloisia can wrestle.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If they did this to bring in Awesome Kong, then that's a win. 

Other wise, I didn't have much interest in this show anyway, and now I have even less.

EDIT: By the way, what the hell is up with these diva pros? Alicia Fox??? Kelly Kelly??? VICKIE GUERRERO??? I mean give me a break, its not like Gail Kim & Natalya are doing much these days.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

11 pages devoted to a giant woman...wow. on topic, it's a work...and lol @ everyone who said aloisa would be a heel.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm calling it a work.

http://twitter.com/aloisiawwe

Her twitter is at WWE and not NXT.

Also,


> So WAS Aloisha "The Amazon" fired by Vickie..OR did she QUIT!? Hmmm...maybe she was scared to face the Glamazon if she won. Can't blame her.


 by Beth Phoenix via twitter


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

If this is a work: I'm sick of promotions trying to play the internet

If its real: DAMN THAT WAS FAST


----------



## MGorgon (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn, I was hoping she'd be like a Kong 2.0


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

The keyword here is 'fired', wwe don't throw that term loosely so my guess is she has been released for real.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> The keyword here is 'fired', wwe don't throw that term loosely so my guess is she has been released for real.


Normally they would say 'released' followed by wishing them the best in their future endeavours. Saying they're fired is almost always a storyline thing, how many times has Vince said it for example?

The fact that they're saying Vickie, an authority figure in kayfabe only, fired her adds to the theory that this is nothing more than an angle. With that in mind I would say there's a good chance that you're 100% wrong in your assessment.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Beth's tweet was awesome. Cause that feud is/was inevitable.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

why do people even think this is real? its obviously a work


----------



## Brettles (Mar 21, 2009)

WHAT IFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Vickie gets a new rookie.... I don't give a fuck who... THEN Isis comes out and cuts a promo about how she doesn't give 2 fucks if Vickie fired her, she is all about becoming the number #1 rookie and winning NXT and how its her dream blah blah. She then tells us that she went in search for another Pro to guide her,... and...

BAMMMM

Return of the Glamazon, Beth Phoenix is her NXT pro


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

HAHA Beth's Tweet was awesome.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

WWE RAW said:


> I dont think its a storyline, because it would have been featured on the main NXT website. The news about her firing is posted on the same place were WWE posts released talent. Plus they found a replacement already


Vickie cant fire people for real.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Not bad.  She could debut without nXt anyway.


----------



## Bright-Raven (Mar 12, 2010)

*shrugs with indifference* I guess I was sort of wondering what she looked like, seeing as I didn't really watch the NXT Finale until the end and missed most of the intros to the NXT Divas. But if she's not on the show, she's not on the show. 

As for all this hoping / wishing for Kong - what the hell for? Did she suddenly learn how to wrestle when she went over to ROH or something? Because she sure as hell wasn't worth watching in TNA.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just watched a video of her wrestle fucking hell she's stiffer than Pat Patterson in the mens dressing room


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

Khan WCWR. said:


> I never saw the big deal in Aloisia. She's huge. And? For me, she was not a reason to watch. AJ and Naomi are.


this ^^^^


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, so the only reason for me to watch NXT 3 has already been released... Fuck Sake.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

One of my reasons for watching NXT season 3 is gone already? Wtf? :shocked:


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Normally they would say 'released' followed by wishing them the best in their future endeavours. Saying they're fired is almost always a storyline thing, how many times has Vince said it for example?
> 
> The fact that they're saying Vickie, an authority figure in kayfabe only, fired her adds to the theory that this is nothing more than an angle. With that in mind I would say there's a good chance that you're 100% wrong in your assessment.


Hmm maybe you're right, because right after Serena was released she hasn't been mentioned again like she doesn't exist, yet in this case there's a possibility that Aloisia may return, and i agree that perhaps this is just a plant for future storyline (Vickie 'firing' her is the indication) but now i'll just wait til tuesday to find out.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

as long as they find a way to keep vickie a pro, ill actually try to watch the whole thing.


----------



## OneWhite (Jun 28, 2010)

Weren't it something about that she got into a little bit of a catfight with vickie?
Anyways, i just think it was good that she got released. By what i have seen from her, it wasn't that good


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Guessing it's a Storyline.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Was that really her or did Matt Hardy hack her account? :lmao


Haha :lmao repped


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Brettles said:


> WHAT IFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> Vickie gets a new rookie.... I don't give a fuck who... THEN Isis comes out and cuts a promo about how she doesn't give 2 fucks if Vickie fired her, she is all about becoming the number #1 rookie and winning NXT and how its her dream blah blah. She then tells us that she went in search for another Pro to guide her,... and...
> 
> ...


this actually makes a lot of sense and is a good idea. beth might not be able to get in the ring yet, but it will put her on tv etc...then eventually either beth or aloisa turns on the other(i kind of like beth as a face).


----------



## RandyOrton(RKO) (Sep 23, 2005)

Since when a "pro" can fired a rookie in NXT? If they are allowed to, kayfabe wise The Miz would have fired Daniel Bryan back in season 1. 

Yeah vickie might be the Official Consultant of Smackdown but not official consultant of WWE or NXT. 

Wait...Even Matt Striker are allow to make a match once in NXT. I guess anything (even if it dosent make sense) can happen in WWE.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyOrton(RKO) said:


> Since when a "pro" can fired a rookie in NXT? If they are allowed to, kayfabe wise The Miz would have fired Daniel Bryan back in season 1.
> 
> Yeah vickie might be the Official Consultant of Smackdown but not official consultant of WWE or NXT.
> 
> Wait...Even Matt Striker are allow to make a match once in NXT. I guess anything (even if it dosent make sense) can happen in WWE.


This it Creative we are talking about.

They tried to make us believe that there is a court of little people under the ring that control the world... fpalm


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh man, I can't wait to see the inevitable 'love' interest between her and Hornswoggle.


----------



## nyrangersguy (Mar 16, 2005)

-SAW- said:


> Beth's tweet was awesome. Cause that feud is/was inevitable.


The ladies version of Undertkaer/Giant Gonzalez!

If she wasn't under contract to TNA, this would be the perfect time to bring Daffney back, if not Awesome Kong. "Zombie Hot" would be a nice change to what we normally get out of the Divas not named Phoenix, Neidhart, or Kim.


----------



## nyrangersguy (Mar 16, 2005)

According to this, apparently it IS real.

http://www.wrestling-online.com/news/News_9/NXT_season_three_Rookie_Aloisia_released_by_WWE.shtml


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

No way, has to be a swerve.

Anyway this article says they've hired Awesome Kong lol


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

stevefox1200 said:


> If this is a work: I'm sick of promotions trying to play the internet


I'm not, they should fricking take the internet ploys and run with them. I love it when WWE manages to surprise me.

With regards to the almighty and wonderful Glamazon, she seems to be tweeting an awful lot about NXT and returning soon.


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

cavs25 said:


> kayfabe wise
> how can you fire someone who doesn't have a contract.......:side:


Good point. Maybe it's not a work after all.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I went from not wanting to watch season 3 to not even going to read about it.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome Kong would be an astonishing replacement.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Between this, the Daniel Bryan mess, and the .. finale fucktard cicus, I think WWE secretly hates NXT fans.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

-SAW- said:


> Beth's tweet was awesome. Cause that feud is/was inevitable.


IS.



Hopefully.

Dammit! You know what? Screw that "the one reason I was gonna watch it" crap! Because we're all gonna fucking watch to see if it's a work or not aren't we? Vince got us again! Well played McMahon. You clever evil genius.


----------



## KaijuFan (Aug 22, 2006)

Kinda upset she was released so suddenly (work or not), despite seeing a lump some of her matches on youtube I think if she was booked right she would be fine until she learned more in the ring.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

What 3:16 said:


> IS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not but I'd already made that decision. The only one I have any interest in is AJ Lee and I've probably seen more from her on FCW than I will on NXT3 so there's no point watching it.


----------



## mike123123 (Aug 26, 2010)

It would be interesting if they suddenly realised she sucked in the ring and moved her back to FCW.

Because then in a few days, when they realise they have no women left in FCW they can quickly back-track and put her back on NXT.

Two wrongs don't make a right, but they do make a "work".


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

She destroyed Orton's car and he got pissed


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> She destroyed Orton's car and he got pissed


She's oddly attractive, although I'd still be terrified to encounter her crotch area.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

She'd be good for the divas division right now. Her size alone mandates a run with the womans title at some point. From there you can build to who can stop her. This would actually make the divas a lot more interesting. If she's not released for real then I have a feeling what their doing is keeping her on the sideline to debut after the 5 weeks of this show are over. I have a feeling the WWE just wants to make this like the diva search and we might even get some sexy stuff on here hopefully. If she was on this though maybe WWE thinks it would detract from the sex appeal they wanna go for. I mean she's what 6'9? She can kill any diva in the business right now. They might as well tape her boobs back and put a mask on her and have her wrestle the guys.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> @TheBethPhoenix Honey, it's Aloisia (AL-Oh-Ee-See-Ah) named after a great German Warrior Princess- NOT Aloisha. BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


From:Aloisia Twitter(AloisiaWWE)

To the idoits who don't think this is a work do you believe us now I mean her twitter has WWE in it still don't you think she would have changed it like Bryan did?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think she's been released, I think it's a storyline. She's probably gonna turn up every week on NXT and destroy people for no reason. It's probably because doing the actual show would expose her weaknesses more therefore they decided against it. Beth vs. Her could be interesting.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I don't think she's been released, I think it's a storyline. She's probably gonna turn up every week on NXT and destroy people for no reason. It's probably because doing the actual show would expose her weaknesses more therefore they decided against it. *Beth vs. Her could be interesting*.


definitley agree as they could use the unstopable force(Phoenix) vs. The Immovable Object(Aloisia)


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

MrWeymes said:


> She's oddly attractive, although I'd still be terrified to encounter her crotch area.


how did you find that attractive? lol


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I would be funny if the storyline was that she "slept" with Ziggler and Vickie got pissed and "fired" her.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Khan WCWR. said:


> Do you want a new Santina? Just wonderin'.


can't be much worse than some (most) of the current divas


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Their goes the little interest I had.

WWE does it again... :no:


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ughh, thank God she's gone. If she really is. She's just a poor-girl's replacement for Awesome Kong. Sorry.*


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

LegendofBaseball said:


> *Ughh, thank God she's gone. If she really is. She's just a poor-girl's replacement for Awesome Kong. Sorry.*


I don't understand how a freakishly tall behemoth is a poor man's replacement for a fat chick that happens to be strong


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

> *NXT Giant Diva Reportedly Pulled From Show Due To Erotic Photographs*
> 
> According to PWInsider.com, Lindsay Hayward, the 6-9, 240-pound woman given the name Aloisia for the third season of NXT, was actually dropped from the program due to erotic photos WWE officials uncovered of the giant grappler shortly after her television premiere last Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...lled-from-show-due-to-erotic-photographs.html

Damn.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

^ Uh ... Tiffany? Mickie James? Candice Michelle?

Double standards are truly awful.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

What 3:16 said:


> ^ Uh ... Tiffany? Mickie James? Candice Michelle?
> 
> Double standards are truly awful.


But they look good or okeyy, Aloisia is a freak of nature in the bad way


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

Here we go! Double standards hit again! :no:


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

What 3:16 said:


> ^ Uh ... Tiffany? Mickie James? Candice Michelle?
> 
> Double standards are truly awful.


Were any of them hired when the WWE was PG?


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Moonlight_drive said:


> But they look good or okeyy, Aloisia is a freak of nature in the bad way


And that changes things how? It's still double standards.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

fuhr86 said:


> Were any of them hired when the WWE was PG?


Nope. WWE went PG in June 2008. Tiffany was hired in 2007, Mickie in 2003 and Candice in 2004.

The difference might be how long ago their "erotic" past was. I believe Mickie had a 3 year gap between her posing and her hiring, Candice had a 2 year gap between and Tiffany's must have been taken prior to the 2007 Diva Search, but published by Playboy at a later date because they own the photos.

Who knows then "Tall Amazons Erotica" was published. If it was a couple months ago, then, yeah, I can see a problem.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

> The Real Reason Why Aloisia Was Pulled from NXT
> Posted by: Wrestling-Radio.com
> 
> It is being reported that the real reason behind the 6-foot 9 Diva Aloisia being pulled from NXT Season 3 is due to some “erotic” photos that are lurking online. PWInsider.com reports that WWE has not looked too fondly on this with their current PG stance and Linda McMahon's Senate race.
> ...


I couldn't imagine anybody having the balls to take those photos.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's not a double standard. Those other diva's mentioned were already there when the rule was put into place. The rule is clearly not retroactive. *


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

> *NXT Giant Diva Reportedly Pulled From Show Due To Erotic Photographs*
> 
> According to PWInsider.com, Lindsay Hayward, the 6-9, 240-pound woman given the name Aloisia for the third season of NXT, was actually dropped from the program due to erotic photos WWE officials uncovered of the giant grappler shortly after her television premiere last Tuesday.
> 
> ...


These dirtsheets are a bunch of bull. If they want us to beleive them, then they need to put up these "so called" pics as proof.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

If the reports are true, WWE is quickly making a joke of themselves by acting like a 1800's puritan society... OH NO she had pictures taken of herself, WITHOUT CLOTHES! Come on.. how many of the current divas do you suppose stripped or turned tricks for a living at one point in their lives? Bella Twins anyone? Is that not worse?

Also, they already changed her name, it's not like kids who don't read wrestling dirtsheets would ever find those pictures. It almost seems like they're just afraid if they let her stay on TV there will be a big newspaper headline one day reading "LINDA MCMAHON ENDORSES GIANTESS FETISH PORN!"

Fact is they just got rid of the only interesting person on NXT season 3, and removed whatever desire a lot of people had left to watch it, except to see how much of a trainwreck it is.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Where are these pictures? Believe me, I did a search. 

>.>

Don't look at me that way!

But seriously. I can't find any! This story reeks of bull.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Kamaria said:


> Where are these pictures? Believe me, I did a search.
> 
> >.>
> 
> ...


Really? I just searched and I already found a description of them and a few preview pictures.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

PoisonMouse said:


> Really? I just searched and I already found a description of them and a few preview pictures.


They don't look very recent at all...


So yeah, This reeks of double standard, but hey, I guess Maryse, Tiffany, Mickie, Candice, etc. etc. All got lucky...


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I couldn't imagine anybody having the balls to take those photos.


Rule 34, brothah. Rule 34.



LadyCroft said:


> *It's not a double standard. Those other diva's mentioned were already there when the rule was put into place. The rule is clearly not retroactive. *


Croft, I hate disagreeing with you because everything you say makes sense and you're awesome and all, but it's still double standards in my book. WWE are biased because it's different to Playboy or whatever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I've seen Mickie's "Pre WWE" erotic photos, and I can't imagine them allowing her to work for them and not this amazon. 

But then again, it makes me wonder if that had anything to do with Mickie leaving. Who knows?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Im disgusted and am no longer giving out links to save people's eyes


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I dont understand pulling her off of NXT, but keeping her under contract. Are they thinking these pictures are just going to vanish into thin air eventually? Weather she's on TV tonight or a year from now, the pics are still gonna exist. I call BS until I see some naked ones, the only ones I could find she had something on.

Thats just my opinion. I still don't understand why they fired Danielson for only like 2 months. If what he did was so serious, what's 2 months gonna do? And like others have said, she wasn't the first diva to get naked pics taken before.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Ive seen the pics pm me for the links, you will regret seeing them believe me


Damn I wanna see that shit. I can't believe nobody's come up with "maybe she tried to eat Stephanie" yet.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Would love to see those pics, gott know why she got fired


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

I really don't get what the point of the divas division is anymore. They need to be hot enough for Playboy (actual wrestling talent optional), but we don't get to see them in anything less than a 1950's era bathing suit. Why bother ;p


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

why would anyone want nudes of her:argh:


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Bow chicka wow wow? Am I the only one that finds this funny and is happy that we don't have a diva Khali?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Just seen the pics. Its such a croc of crap, most Divas have pictures as provocative as that on their WWE profiles.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

someone send me a link to these pics, I wanna see an amazon


----------



## hornmeister (Oct 28, 2009)

Do an image search for amazon isis

tbh deeply underwhelming 

But she is massive, WWE can't have dropped the ball on her, even if she does turn into the female Khali.

Mind you imagine if her and the Punjabi playboy got together, the offsping would be scary.


----------



## Elmdor (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with germ incubator... there is no point in WWE's womens division....


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

More than likely the WWE saw the pics, realised how awful she's going to look in future pics and decided to save themselves and the WWE Universe from eye cancer.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

can someone send me a link i would love to see this girl naked...and imagine what i could try to do to her!


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> can someone send me a link i would love to see this girl naked...and imagine what i could try to do to her!


In Soviet Union, Aloisia will try to do you!:shocked:


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> why would anyone want nudes of her:argh:


Thats what Im thinking! Everyone wants nudes of her? WTF! Thats almost as bad as asking for nudes of Awsome Kong


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Why are we still talking about that reject?!

Bad enough they kept Vickie around.*


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

LegendofBaseball said:


> *Why are we still talking about that reject?!
> 
> Bad enough they kept Vickie around.*


Im not sure lol. Alosia Sucked at wrestling anyways. And Yeah, Vickie is really really annoying!


----------

